# Valgard's gear



## valgard

I thought I'd post some stuff here in one place to be able to go back to it. This is probably going to end up stone heavy... 

Collection shot from about 5 months ago. About a dozen of those are in new homes since them and some have come in.










Current top of the top stones in my collection


----------



## Anton

Mind blowing - gorgeous


----------



## McMan

Wow!
Well done.


----------



## valgard

Current top of the top in my collection, some details.







Right: my all time favourite stone, perfect Nakayama suita 205x76x41mm
Left: Ohira Uchi with karasu (lots more karasu inside the stone and some namazu at the back) 207x78x49mm





Right: Ohira renge suita with brown net pattern, has pink and purple renge. Perfect lvl 3 easy and fast stone 208x76x36mm.
Left: Uber dense pink renge Ohira suita 206x80x32mm






Right: Big Okudo renge suita, seriously nice to use, crazy crazy looking. 220x80x33mm
Left: Almighty Ohira Ao Renge suita, crazy full of big fat renge inside, you can see the renge in the lower half starting to poke it's head all over. 210x77x38mm





Right: Narutaki Shiro suita, some nice pink renge at the top and right side. Maybe my second nicest to use stone, high shine but very lenient. 220x82x52mm
Left: Okudo Tamagohiro suita, show stopper, very yellow in person, fast as it should be, has a lot of emotional value for me too. 210x85x60mm





Right: Aiiwatani kiita nashiji, super crazy, smooth and clean stone. 210×75×44mm
Left: Nearly perfect looking Honyama suita. Soft, super clean all the way through, some weird purple spot pattern that looks like the mix between renge and nashiji, had never seen that before. 204x76x41mm









Left: Hakka Uchigumori. One of the behemoths, some bits of renge, soft and very easy to use. 3.4Kg.






Monster uber clean Ocher suita 220x85x82mm (above the base).


----------



## Nemo

An even more amazing collection than I had assumed.

Are you planning to build a house with all of those bricks?


----------



## valgard

I need to take some group shots but weather isn't exactly great for that here north of the wall right now...
Here are some pics I have lying around of some knives, some pics are quite old from when the knives were new even.
Watanabe nakiri with Anton Kudris' @icanhaschzbrgr handle.





Custom Watanabe 255mm with machi









Custom Watanabe KU 270 with machi


----------



## valgard

Nemo said:


> An even more amazing collection than I had assumed.
> 
> Are you planning to build a house with all of those bricks?



hahaha, no, that would make using them pretty cumbersome.


----------



## valgard

McMan said:


> Wow!
> Well done.





Anton said:


> Mind blowing - gorgeous



Thx guys, I feel like the stone collection is fairly curated at this point.Although there are two coming soon that I anticipate should make it straight to the top echelon.


----------



## valgard

Two iterations of Kato KU 240. Bottom one unused and traded.





Very old picture of some of the Katos





Random pic of the magnetic bar





My Halcyonforge 260mm 1.2519/wrought iron sanmai with spalted maple handle






Halcyonforge 230mm Blue 2/wrought iron sanmai with oosik/ironwood burl handle

first picture from the maker




my own pic after a few months of use





Very excited for my next project with Joe, stay tuned.


----------



## valgard

Old Comet 52100 230mm gyuto (no longer mine). Coming soonish a Comet sanmai gyuto and a Comet honyaki along petty/short suji.






Comet AEBL 150mm nakiri


----------



## valgard

Yo Shig Kitaeji 210mm (215mm) gyuto









More than a year old pic, left to right: Shig 188mm, Kato 189mm, Shig kitaeji 250mm, Custom Watanabe


----------



## valgard

270 Togashi/Tosa (Sakai Takayuki) Honyaki blue 2. Handle and saya by Cody Paul @juniperburl (thegingernija)


----------



## Marek07

*Stop!* That's enough photos for one day. I can't take much more. I mean that in a very good way.


----------



## Nemo

I love it when people post knife collections that put mine to shame... It's the ultimate in enabling[emoji41]


----------



## valgard

Raquins, pics from Bryan, I don't have pics of all of them.

285mm Gyuto thin grind





215mm gyutohiki? super fun to use this knife, kind of like a line knife I guess.






310mm suji dual grind





mini cleaver





Neck knife


----------



## valgard

gotta take some group shots this week if time and weather allow it.


----------



## niwaki-boy

Yeepers! Well played Carlos 
Lol .. do you have a step stool for that Ocher suita!? 
Btw.. cafe cuba is looking good 

Oh.. what’s the difference in kanji between the two ku kato?


----------



## valgard

niwaki-boy said:


> Yeepers! Well played Carlos
> Lol .. do you have a step stool for that Ocher suita!?
> Btw.. cafe cuba is looking good
> 
> Oh.. what’s the difference in kanji between the two ku kato?



Lol, the Ocher suita is actually hard to find unless sitting on the floor, too tall on my kitchen counter and I look like T-Rex using it.

The top KU Kato has a *kaō *(a type of signature, often used by Japanese swordsmith on sword tang) closest to the tang, it's made for a shop in Tokyo. The bottom one has the regular kanji found in the standard line.


----------



## zoze

Lovely stuff. Great collection of knives and stones.


----------



## ThinMan

Fantastic collection!


----------



## Gjackson98

Awesome collection lol, you can probably built a backyard with that many stones! Very stunning


----------



## Grunt173

Man,thanks for sharing.Most amazing collection.I feel even more honored that you suggested an Aizu to me during a topic discussion.


----------



## Iggy

valgard said:


> The top KU Kato has a *kaō *(a type of signature, often used by Japanese swordsmith on sword tang) closest to the tang, it's made for a shop in Tokyo.....



Morihei right?


----------



## ashy2classy

Amazing collection! What's your secret to getting the Raquins and Comets? I've been waiting for a Comet from Trey for over a year. He said I'm close to the end of his list, but I haven't heard anything in almost 5 months.


----------



## tgfencer

ashy2classy said:


> Amazing collection! What's your secret to getting the Raquins and Comets? I've been waiting for a Comet from Trey for over a year. He said I'm close to the end of his list, but I haven't heard anything for a few months at least.



I think like with most custom lists, you just gotta wait. Every once in a while you see a Comet pop up in a retailer. Most often Carbon Knife Co, though I think maybe eating tools may have had one or two.


----------



## YG420

AWESOME!!


----------



## valgard

zoze said:


> Lovely stuff. Great collection of knives and stones.





ThinMan said:


> Fantastic collection!





Gjackson98 said:


> Awesome collection lol, you can probably built a backyard with that many stones! Very stunning





YG420 said:


> AWESOME!!



Thx guys



Iggy said:


> Morihei right?



yes



ashy2classy said:


> Amazing collection! What's your secret to getting the Raquins and Comets? I've been waiting for a Comet from Trey for over a year. He said I'm close to the end of his list, but I haven't heard anything in almost 5 months.





tgfencer said:


> I think like with most custom lists, you just gotta wait. Every once in a while you see a Comet pop up in a retailer. Most often Carbon Knife Co, though I think maybe eating tools may have had one or two.



What Todd said, just wait, I have also been waiting for a while for my sanmai. Recently he attempted one with a blank from Joe but it didn't survive the quench , it was looking really promising too.

For Comets the other secret is that I discovered him very early xD.

For Bryan the second secret is being fast and tenacious with the website (took a long time to score the first one, over a year and more than 10 knives I tried to get).


----------



## valgard

Grunt173 said:


> Man,thanks for sharing.Most amazing collection.I feel even more honored that you suggested an Aizu to me during a topic discussion.


I'm humbled and glad you are happy you went Aizu.


----------



## valgard

Some knives I don't have anymore. Two of them I actually never used sadly.

Hinoura River Jump nakiri 165mm (and Masakage Kiri Santoku)










Shig Kitaeji Usuba 210mm






CJA 150 AEB-L tall petty/mini gyuto









Hide Deba 180mm


----------



## niwaki-boy

Like that Hide ... and thanks for the info 
You too @Iggy


----------



## nevin

What an amazing collection of cheeses and steel!


----------



## valgard




----------



## valgard

Wa Shigefusa gyutos


----------



## HRC_64

whats the finish/technical? on that hyonyaki post#32 it looks amazing
polished under the hamon and kasumi/cloud above it?


----------



## aboynamedsuita

valgard said:


> Wa Shigefusa gyutos



The top one in the first pic looks almost suji like… must be the angle.


----------



## valgard

aboynamedsuita said:


> The top one in the first pic looks almost suji like… must be the angle.


Yeah, it's the angle and it is furthest one and slightly tilted, it's not suji-like at all in person.


----------



## valgard

HRC_64 said:


> whats the finish/technical? on that hyonyaki post#32 it looks amazing
> polished under the hamon and kasumi/cloud above it?


Yeah, I didn't do this polish, I think it's the original. It's mirror and very cloudy where the Hamon is. I did this once for my Togashi, this is a really nice finish OOTB. No idea if there's a name for it.


----------



## JBroida

Hamon bokashi can be used to describe it


----------



## valgard

JBroida said:


> Hamon bokashi can be used to describe it


Thx Jon!


----------



## valgard

Restored the base of this little thing a bit (half assed job but I lost patience and wanted to just use the stone). Put on a few coats of neo clear Cashew lacquer.


----------



## valgard

Okudo Tenyo suita 223x85x47mm. Beautiful Ocher colours, orange renge, one of the most amazing kata I have seen, and it is amazing to use.


----------



## valgard

Soft Aiiwatani Karasu 210x75x60mm.


----------



## valgard

Ohira renge suita 40mm thick


----------



## valgard

300mm Sakimaru Takobiki vs Hakka Uchigumori. One of the easiest stones I have ever used.


----------



## valgard




----------



## daddy yo yo

Wow, what a minimalist piece of beauty!


----------



## mack

That was a lot of fun to watch, thank you!

Mack.


----------



## valgard

Thx guys, and this Comet is a crazy cutter.


----------



## valgard

After a very long search I have finally landed a Kato suji thanks to the help from a friend. Also very excited for the 310mm Raquin.


----------



## mc2442

Sooooo many great toys!


----------



## Wdestate

valgard said:


> Soft Aiiwatani Karasu 210x75x60mm.


I’m not a stone guy myself but this is a super cool looking rock. Great stuff


----------



## valgard

Wdestate said:


> I’m not a stone guy myself but this is a super cool looking rock. Great stuff


This one seems to turn a lot of necks indeed. Thx.


----------



## valgard

Byakko 300mm


----------



## valgard

270 higefusa Kitaeji Gyuto. My favourite Shig gyuto so far.


----------



## valgard

One of my first stones, still a favourite. Nakayama Kiiro suita.


----------



## valgard

Jun Honiara Karasu 212x79x42mm


----------



## mc2442

Sir, you have an amazing stone collection.


----------



## Michi

Nemo said:


> It's the ultimate in enabling


I find it reassuring, too. Reassures me that I'm not completely bonkers, yet


----------



## mc2442

Michi, one could point out that comparing yourself to another knife knut when testing for insanity might be a bit flawed....just saying.


----------



## Michi

mc2442 said:


> Michi, one could point out that comparing yourself to another knife knut when testing for insanity might be a bit flawed....just saying.


For the life of me, I can't spot any flaw anywhere


----------



## Nemo

mc2442 said:


> Michi, one could point out that comparing yourself to another knife knut when testing for insanity might be a bit flawed....just saying.


Ridiculous suggestion!

I don't have a problem. I can stop whenever I want... [emoji6]


----------



## never mind

Thank you. It was fun seeing all of these.

May I ask why you mounted some stones on bases while other stones you didn’t mount them?


----------



## valgard

mc2442 said:


> Sir, you have an amazing stone collection.


[emoji16] thx


----------



## valgard

never mind said:


> Thank you. It was fun seeing all of these.
> 
> May I ask why you mounted some stones on bases while other stones you didn’t mount them?


Some stones came mounted, some were relatively thin and I mounted, at least one had an uneven bottom and that's why I mounted it. In general, if the stone is even and over 30mm (read mostly 40mm [emoji23]), I don't mount them. Also, if there's a nice Kawa I try to avoid mounting them.


----------



## valgard

Very old Kuro renge suita 220x85x45mm


----------



## valgard

Not new, but took some pics today


----------



## Matus

THAT Ohira suita renge stone man ...


----------



## valgard

Newest member of the Halcyonforge family.
Halcyonforge nakiri 175x61mm. 1000 layers wrought iron and nickel, 1.2519 core. Etched hira and kasumi bevels.


----------



## YG420

Wowsers!!


----------



## YG420

Not a nakiri guy but dam id rock that!


----------



## Xenif

That's the single most beautiful Nakiri I've seen, congrats!


----------



## valgard

Shinden Suita 206x76x37mm






Ikimurasaki with kan pattern






Big Mikawa shirt nagura 






Soft Western mines finisher with some namazu






Soft very clean sunashi Suita 200x75x43mm.


----------



## valgard

Current suita collection (including 2 uchigumori) in its natural habitat





And some Jnat Jenga fun


----------



## valgard

Monster Ohira renge suita


----------



## valgard

Shig KU NAkiri 180mm


----------



## valgard

Yoshikane Black Damascus Western 240mm


----------



## valgard

Mizen Blue 2 Honyaki 240


----------



## valgard

Narutaki Akapin with some nice iromono kan pattern too


----------



## valgard

Shobu suita


----------



## Unique98

A lot of rare goodie and stones in your collection


----------



## YG420

Yea, some heat in here for sure


----------



## valgard

YG420 said:


> Yea, some heat in here for sure


[emoji38]


----------



## Kozuka

Next level dude. Keep em coming


----------



## HRC_64

Wow that miz blue choil shot...


----------



## valgard

I haven't updated this in a while.
Some stuff from the last few months...

Another striped Natsuya 214x79x70mm.








next to my favourite Natsuya






A gorgeous and super clean SunTiger labeled renge suita.
205x75x60mm


----------



## valgard

Couple kiridashi from Bryan Raquin and Joe Schrum (Halcyonforge). Both wrought iron clad. The Raquin is the bamboo shaped one with folded wrought iron and sc145. The Halcyon is wrought over 1.2519.


----------



## valgard

New addition to my outdoor Raquin collection: Hunter in 1.2419.05 core, folded wrought iron cladding, burnt oak and very old bronze handle. Sheath by OnOff Original.








And the full set


----------



## HRC_64

Love the natural light from your window...  ... Pics really show the character of wrought iron, etc.


----------



## valgard

Thx! Sometimes it's a pain but I'm too lazy to try and set up controlled lighting [emoji28]. I do love how pics come out at certain times of the day.


----------



## valgard

This older package from Bryan I thought I had posted it, came with the kiridashi, a hunter in sc125 with hamon and walnut handle, and a strop. That hunter saw a lot of use over the Summer and Fall as I took it to something like 20 hikes and a camping trip.


----------



## valgard

Newest kitchen Raquin.
212x42mm in c130 core and mild steel cladding.









And a rehandled Comet as the wood on the first handle could not get along with the wildly swinging temperature and humidity in my kitchen.
W2 wide bevel 240x54mm honyaki with two tone black ash burl handle.


----------



## valgard

Also a few additions to the Halcyonforge family.

23c3 (spicy white)/wrought iron sanmai gyuto.
243x53mmm 176g
Handle in East indian rosewood burl.
















1.2519/wrought iron sanmai gyuto.
257x54mm 201g
Handle: spalted maple D handle


----------



## valgard

Halcyonforge
1000 layers wrought iron and nickel damascus sanmai with 1.2519 core.
227x49mm 211g
Handle: Huon pine burl, very fine g10, and wrought iron front cap cured with beeswax at high temp. The wrought iron joint to the wood is slightly rounded to avoid sharp edges when it gets too dry in my apartment.


----------



## valgard

Yo Shigefusa Kasumi 270mm






some patina action





With the Wa kitaeji sibling





And a humble Hiromoto Honyaki 240 that needs a good thinning before it's serviceable.


----------



## YG420

COÑO! Killin em softly!


----------



## valgard

YG420 said:


> COÑO! Killin em softly!


Hahahaha! That first part made me laugh [emoji13].


----------



## YG420

Lol


----------



## alterwisser

valgard said:


> Hahahaha! That first part made me laugh [emoji13].


 
Me too


----------



## mise_en_place

Ridiculous collection of knives alone! I don't know a damn thing about stones, but if its even half as impressive as the knives...

Green with envy.


----------



## valgard

mise_en_place said:


> Ridiculous collection of knives alone! I don't know a damn thing about stones, but if its even half as impressive as the knives...
> 
> Green with envy.


Thx! I personally take more pride in my stone collection . Also enjoy stones even more than knives themselves...


----------



## marc4pt0

If any of those Halcyon knives need a new home, I have a _very _welcoming family waiting for additions


----------



## valgard

marc4pt0 said:


> If any of those Halcyon knives need a new home, I have a _very _welcoming family waiting for additions


[emoji23] I'm hoping to add more xD. Especially some different shapes if possible [emoji16].


----------



## valgard

Marko 252mm WH gyuto and Dalman 247mm AEBL S grind with some KU.















Dalman


----------



## valgard

Couple new toys in the last two months (a few things had to go duh):

300mm Shigefusa Yo Kitaeji suji




















180mm Sigefusa Yo Kitaeji gyuto


----------



## valgard

Bryan Raquin KT gyuto 254x57mm


----------



## valgard

And a massive Mikawa Nagura 206x77x52mm


----------



## nevin

I have to use a big bowl to catch my non-stop drooling....



valgard said:


> Couple new toys in the last two months (a few things had to go duh):
> 
> 300mm Shigefusa Yo Kitaeji suji
> 
> 180mm Sigefusa Yo Kitaeji gyuto


----------



## valgard

nevin said:


> I have to use a big bowl to catch my non-stop drooling....


Hahaha, thx Nevin!


----------



## San_

Those are Incredible !! Man . wow


----------



## Matt Zilliox

wow, how many hands do you have? not enough for all those knives.


----------



## valgard

Check my avatar I practice the santoryu style [emoji23]


----------



## Matt Zilliox

i like your style.


----------



## YG420

Great pickups!


----------



## valgard

YG420 said:


> Great pickups!


Thx, but your new avatar gave me the feels [emoji852]️.


----------



## YG420

valgard said:


> Thx, but your new avatar gave me the feels [emoji852]️.


Its been a rough week for sure...


----------



## valgard

Some stuff that just came in from getting pimped up







240 Yo Shigefusa Kitaeji gyuto


----------



## valgard

180 Halcyonforge nakiri. 1000 layers wrought + Ni damascus. Bevels finished on stones.


----------



## valgard

270 Munemasa Shig Yanagi. Sweet single bevel geometry on the saya.


----------



## valgard

Also took a couple family shots for my Shigs, Raquins, and Halcyonforge.

Forgot to put the nakiri in the Shig family shots.











Halcyonforge 






Raquin


----------



## valgard

Some Katos


----------



## valgard

Dammy


----------



## LucienJ

Huge collections


----------



## valgard

240 and 270 Yo Shigefusa Kitaeji Gyutos


----------



## panda

Kitaeji are too pretty for tools, they really are quite beautiful blades.


----------



## valgard

Got this gem from Yanick Puig about a month ago
185x95mm
285g
Cocobolo handle


----------



## valgard

Got this 210 WH KU Kato too relatively recently in a trade


----------



## valgard

Current KU Kato set (the nakiri isn't mine so still looking for one)


----------



## valgard

And a Kato family portrait I took before the arrival of the 210 KU WH


----------



## nevin

valgard said:


> And a Kato family portrait I took before the arrival of the 210 KU WH



Holy mother! That's such a nice collection!


----------



## Unique98

What a collection!!!!


----------



## valgard

Forgot to post this guy her. Halcyonforge W2 honyaki


----------



## valgard

And these three got new sayas from @mingsayas on IG


----------



## Corradobrit1

With sooooo many gems to choose from how do you decide what to use?


----------



## valgard

Corradobrit1 said:


> With sooooo many gems to choose from how do you decide what to use?


Except for a few staples I rotate what's on the magnetic bar and just go with my feel. Sometimes I just stare at the bar for a couple minutes deciding what to pick. Also, what's sharpest at the moment usually gets used.


----------



## Corradobrit1

What a wonderful dilemma to have


----------



## IsoJ

valgard said:


> Forgot to post this guy her. Halcyonforge W2 honyaki
> View attachment 81438
> View attachment 81439
> View attachment 81440
> View attachment 81441
> View attachment 81442


This is stunning . So much right going on with this knife


----------



## Stewart122

Amazing collection of blades! One day I hope to have owned/ tried half as many!


----------



## Midsummer

Mind boggling collection of stones and knives.


----------



## M1k3

I hate when I see there's a new post here and it's not something that is just amazing....


----------



## valgard

M1k3 said:


> I hate when I see there's a new post here and it's not something that is just amazing....


LOL

Thanks guys


----------



## camochili

quite a big familiy now... very nice!


----------



## valgard

Small update with this Yoshikane western SKD petty









And the Kochi with machi


----------



## valgard

The Japanese only KU gyuto set.


----------



## valgard

Don't have it yet but this little Raquin butcher is coming my way to grow the family.


----------



## valgard

Some stuff that's out playing


----------



## daddy yo yo

valgard said:


> Sometimes I just stare at the bar for a couple minutes deciding what to pick. Also, what's sharpest at the moment usually gets used.


This made me laugh so much... I was going to say that this was my approach too before I got married. I got a divorce, maybe because my strategy is like instinct... Sorry for being OT!!!


----------



## valgard

Couple recent stones

A strange renge sunashi suita (I have never had one with these colours)















And a huge Yaginoshima that is an incredible performer. Feedback is super sleek on this one. There's even more going on with the pattern than I show in these pictures. This stone is like a crossbreed between a suita and tomae.


----------



## valgard

Three new knives!

180 Kato nakiri









270 Takada Suiboku








150 Comet honyaki in spicy white


----------



## Jaszer13

@valgard who made the Kato handle please? Looking to swamp mine out too.


----------



## valgard

Jaszer13 said:


> @valgard who made the Kato handle please? Looking to swamp mine out too.



Handle on the Kato was made by Cody Paul (@thegingerninja.abq on IG), but it's a handle I had lying around from him, my own install (not perfect).


----------



## valgard

Not new, but I used the handle that came with the nakiri (was way too big for the nakiri when I saw it in person) on my 240 WH gyuto.


----------



## valgard

The burning in of this one was fun, took me some time, and the tang had to be straightened before the install, but it came out nice and well aligned.


----------



## Jaszer13

Looks great!


----------



## valgard

Jaszer13 said:


> Looks great!


Thx!


----------



## valgard

New sayas for these three. Fantastic job on these.





Ironwood for my oldest Halcyonforge








Huon pine on wrought iron dammy Halcyonforge








And burnt American chestnut on a Kochi with machi


----------



## valgard




----------



## marc4pt0

Dude, he really killed it on those burnt oak sayas.


----------



## valgard

Few knives got new sayas and handles from Nicholas Fitzgerald (@common_trade on IG)

L-R:
Kato WH suji in red amboyna, ancient redgum Saya pin
Hiromoto Honyaki, Tassie blackwood Saya, compression koa and black g10 liners for the handle. Nickel silver handle and Saya pins.
Halcyonforge in spalted maple (handle original from Halcyonforge) and spalted maple Saya pin.
Raquin KT small gyuto in walnut burl with ancient redgum pins. Handle is unstabilized.
Shigefusa KU 180 nakiri, handle D shape in ancient redgum and thin copper spacer, Saya in redgum (toasted), pin from ancient redgum.


----------



## valgard

Some individual shots

Hiromoto, I love the shape of the handle


----------



## valgard

Halcyonforge


----------



## valgard

Kato suji, the wood isn't dyed.


----------



## valgard

Raquin


----------



## Barmoley

That is just sunning


----------



## valgard

Shig nakiri


----------



## josemartinlopez

valgard said:


> next to my favourite Natsuya


I've been admiring your favorite striped natsuya, knowing nothing about natural stones. How hard is it to find a stone like this, with the right hardness/fineness? How exactly is it used in your progression?


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Beautiful sayas and handles man. If I could do burnt oak or chestnut for all my knives I would be good. Those are ridiculous.


----------



## juice

Ooooh, a goat


----------



## valgard

juice said:


> Ooooh, a goat


I don't think I stink that bad


----------



## valgard

josemartinlopez said:


> I've been admiring your favorite striped natsuya, knowing nothing about natural stones. How hard is it to find a stone like this, with the right hardness/fineness? How exactly is it used in your progression?


Just like this, it's not easy, the combination of looks and how it behaves is rather hard to find. Just talking about the hardness and grit I think it's OK to find one as long as you give up on a specific look. As for how I use it, I rub steel on it xD. Usually after 3-4K synthetic as a "drop dwon"stone and before going to my Aizu.


----------



## josemartinlopez

Thanks, taking notes. Why after the 3-4K synthetic? I ask just because I thought this kind of mid grit is roughly in that range of synthetic?


----------



## Bert2368

juice said:


> Ooooh, a goat


I suspect it is the back side of a blue heeler (sheep/cow dog). One that hasn't had its tail docked.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Looks too shaggy to be a Blue Heeler


----------



## juice

Corradobrit1 said:


> Looks too shaggy to be a Blue Heeler


Yeah, agreed, although it's pretty low res/OOF, so hard to tell.


----------



## Corradobrit1

juice said:


> Yeah, agreed, although it's pretty low res/OOF, so hard to tell.


My money's on a Blue Merle


----------



## Luftmensch

valgard said:


> Kato WH suji in red amboyna, ancient redgum Saya pin
> Hiromoto Honyaki, Tassie blackwood Saya, compression koa and black g10 liners for the handle. Nickel silver handle and Saya pins.
> Halcyonforge in spalted maple (handle original from Halcyonforge) and spalted maple Saya pin.
> Raquin KT small gyuto in walnut burl with ancient redgum pins. Handle is unstabilized.
> Shigefusa KU 180 nakiri, handle D shape in ancient redgum and thin copper spacer, Saya in redgum (toasted), pin from ancient redgum.



Nice collection! How do we know there are knives in there  ... For all we know, that could just be a collection of gorgeous handles and sayas stuck together... purportedly with 'unicorns' inside? 



Lovely work


----------



## Corradobrit1

Luftmensch said:


> Nice collection! How do we know there are knives in there  ... For all we know, that could just be a collection of gorgeous handles and sayas stuck together... purportedly with 'unicorns' inside?
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely work


Would never happen, Carlos is beyond reproach


----------



## valgard

Luftmensch said:


> Nice collection! How do we know there are knives in there  ... For all we know, that could just be a collection of gorgeous handles and sayas stuck together... purportedly with 'unicorns' inside?
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely work


Well, all the knives have been posted here before the woodwork for a focus on the blades . This was all about the handles and saya


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

What an update. All of those jobs were totally stunning. I’m definitely following that insta page now.


----------



## valgard

Kato WH suji 250mm







Raquin KT gyuto 190mm







Halcyonforge gyuto 257mm







Shigefusa KU 180mm nakiri







Hiromoto Honyaki 240mm gyuto, re-ground and refinished by Craig at Carbonknifeco


----------



## valgard

In the same package came a rehandled 270 Togashi Honyaki blue 2. Handle and Saya by Cody Paul (Thegingernija)


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

I really like your taste, very classy.


----------



## daddy yo yo

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> I really like your taste, very classy.


+1

That 180 Shig Nakiri... and all the others as well... Wow!


----------



## valgard

thx, very happy with these.


----------



## Luftmensch

Luftmensch said:


> For all we know, that could just be a collection of gorgeous handles and sayas stuck together... purportedly with 'unicorns' inside?





valgard said:


> Kato WH suji 250mm
> View attachment 96132
> View attachment 96133
> 
> Raquin KT gyuto 190mm
> View attachment 96134
> View attachment 96135
> 
> Halcyonforge gyuto 257mm
> View attachment 96136
> View attachment 96137
> 
> Shigefusa KU 180mm nakiri
> View attachment 96138
> View attachment 96139
> 
> Hiromoto Honyaki 240mm gyuto, re-ground and refinished by Craig at Carbonknifeco
> View attachment 96140



Still not convinced 



Nice collection


----------



## RockyBasel

Oh my....., speechless


----------

